# Wayward council benefit art show JAN 30th GVILLE FL



## Anna Orange (Jan 7, 2009)

Wayward council is having a benefit art show. Anyone and every one is welcome to submitting any kind of art. Painting, postcards, bookmarks, clay pots, prints, drawings, knitted goods, music, clothing, jewelery, pointillism, etc. All donations are appreciated. 

Submitting art is a good way to get you//your art out to the general public and support a "not-for-profit" community space.

When you submit your art make sure you include your name, contact info (blog, address, website e-mail, etc.), and the price you will sell your art for (between 1$-50$)

DEADLINE FOR SUBMISSIONS IS JAN 23!!

If you are reading this from out of town, please mail art to:
ATTN: Benefit Art Show
Wayward Council
807 West University Avenue
Gainesville, FL 32601


----------



## Birdy (Jan 9, 2009)

I am definitely going to try and mail in some of my artwork for this show.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I might get to town up there and make something to submit. And then it'll be time for the StP meetup!


----------



## Anna Orange (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah i got your text about that!

Where is that at??

-Anna.Orange.


----------

